# Interligação entre WH1080 e PC



## jsousa (20 Mar 2012 às 20:12)

Boas,

Iniciei-me neste mundo com uma WH1080, já está a funcionar em breve com dados na net.
Neste momento está pendente o RS.

Mas a abertura deste post é mesmo uma duvida que me apareceu.
O sitio onde queria por a consola da estação fica num andar diferente de onde tenho o pc onde queria guardar os dados e ligar á net e gostaria de saber se é possível passar os dados para o pc de alguma maneira.

As possibilidades em que pensei, sem saber se funciona foram as seguintes:

- Ligar a consola por USB ao router do meo, mas não sei como configurar o router nem o pc para ir buscar os dados nem se é possível

- Arranjar um conversor de USB para RJ45, mas fico com o mesmo problema, não sei como configurar o pc para ir buscar os dados.

- A outra hipótese era com uma pen wireless conseguir interceptar o sinal dos sensores, acho que não é possível, mas depois como descodificava os dados?

Se me puderem ajudar agradecia pois estou sem ideias...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2012 às 21:12)

jsousa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Iniciei-me neste mundo com uma WH1080, já está a funcionar em breve com dados na net.
> Neste momento está pendente o RS.
> ...



O ideal seria arranjares um notebook usado barato e ficar dedicado apenas à recepção dos dados da estação.

Existem lojas de artigos informáticos usados e um notebook não gasta muita energia.


----------



## jsousa (20 Mar 2012 às 21:24)

Obrigado desde já pela resposta, mas não era bem essa a ideia que tinha...
Preferia gastar dinheiro num router ou algo do genero, mas mesmo bom era utilizar o que já tenho.

Já agora, ninguém sabe se é possível receber os dados dos censores por outro equipamento wireless.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2012 às 21:38)

jsousa disse:


> Obrigado desde já pela resposta, mas não era bem essa a ideia que tinha...
> Preferia gastar dinheiro num router ou algo do genero, mas mesmo bom era utilizar o que já tenho.
> 
> Já agora, ninguém sabe se é possível receber os dados dos censores por outro equipamento wireless.
> ...



A vantagem de teres um notebook é que irá guardar-te todos os dados recebidos da estação e como tem bateria, alguma falha de energia nunca os perderá (e se o router do fornecedor de internet tiver uma bateria de apoio, então estará sempre ligado à internet), especialmente em casos de tempestade ou trovoada.


----------



## jsousa (20 Mar 2012 às 22:49)

Mas não existe outra opção?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2012 às 22:55)

Existe:

http://wiki.meteohub.de/Main_Page         €_€


----------



## jsousa (20 Mar 2012 às 23:33)

Lousano disse:


> Existe:
> 
> http://wiki.meteohub.de/Main_Page         €_€



Obrigado pela indicação, mas depois de consultar fiquei com algumas duvidas.

Este software é para ser instalado num daqueles equipamentos, certo?

Depois de instalado não é necessário pc para colocar os dados na net, certo?

Se estiver certo, não era bem isso que precisava. O que precisava era qualquer coisa que substituísse o cabo USB, género um router.

Deixa lá ver se eu explico melhor, ao pé da consola da estação tenho rede (router do meo) e no andar de baixo tenho o pc, o que precisava era de através da rede substituir o cabo usb.

Ligava um cabo USB da consola ao router e através da rede recebia os dados no pc no andar de baixo onde também tenho rede. Aproveitava a rede que já estava instalada para receber os dados. Ou então um conver sor de USB para RJ45 que funcionasse com a consola.

Outra ideia era se fosse possível era receber os dados dos sensores por wireless directamente no pc mas acho que isso já não é possível...

Obrigado pelas respostas.

Cumprimentos


----------



## jpedrodias (14 Ago 2012 às 21:53)

É possível instalar o wview num equipamento de baixo consumo que retire os dados da estação e os publique na net.


Linksys NSLU2
SheevaPlug
RaspberryPi






jsousa disse:


> Obrigado pela indicação, mas depois de consultar fiquei com algumas duvidas.
> 
> Este software é para ser instalado num daqueles equipamentos, certo?
> 
> ...


----------

